# What's up with inulin? Is it Safe? Natural?



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I keep hearing more and more about inulin.
First, it was in a flyer our grocery store puts out, advertising new President's Choice products, and a bunch of their new "healthy" foods had this ingredient for added fibre.

Second, I got my order of xylitol toothpaste today, and the company (iHerb.com) included samples of a product called SweetFiber, an all-natural sweetener that is 0 calories, and has 1 g of fibre per 1 g serving. The ingredients are as follows: inulin (natural vegetable fiber), luo han guo (fruit extract), natural flavor.

I am skeptical. I was *really* skeptical when the flyer came out. NOw I've got these samples, and I'm curious. It's too good to be true - a no-cal sweetener that's all fibre. Right?

I try to eat natural, unprocessed foods as much as possible, and I avoid artificial sweeteners, with the exception of xylitol (as above). I just don't know if this is healthy, or some kind of new fad.

Anyone know anything about this inulin?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Actually, the inulin is not a sweetener. In that product, it's the luo han guo that is the sweetener. Inulin is a fiber source that is derived from the chicory root. If you subscribe to the belief that more fiber is good, then you'll probably have no problem with it (intellectually).

However, Inulin has been known to cause what is referred to as gastric distress. Which can include cramps and diarrhea. I'm one of the people who has that particular problem with it, so I won't go near the stuff.

I also do not subscribe to the belief that more fiber is good, so that is another reason for me to avoid it.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks for that information.

So why don't you believe more fibre is good, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

They add inulin to some organic yogurts, right? That's scary about it causing gastric distress. Yikes!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail* 
So why don't you believe more fibre is good, if you don't mind me asking?

Fiber Menace


----------



## moonlight mom (May 19, 2007)

Inulin is a soluble fiber found naturally in many root vegetables. Inulin is known as a pre-biotic because it is food for the beneficial microflora in the intestines. It also increases the absorption of minerals, especially calcium. Inulin prevents the proliferations of harmful bacteria, such a ecoli and salmonella. Not sure about luo han guo, but I always believed inulin to be very benefical.


----------

